
How to Change a Mind - elliekelly
https://forge.medium.com/how-to-change-a-mind-1774681b9369
======
jfengel
So, it's possible, as long as they come near death? That's good to know,
though I'm not sure how applicable it is.

I'm not even really sure if it's entirely correct. We've all seen believers
follow cults right into death, and otherwise costing them enormous prices.
Once you've bought into the necessity of the belief, even your own life can
seem unimportant, especially if they can then tell you that they're offering
something more valuable than life.

The way I read this, it sounds as if he'd just gotten bored. Five years
without any of the apocalypses coming true don't require any logical leaps or
even persuasion. They just get boring: you're not getting what you want out of
the cult.

------
crimsonalucard
Humans are given the ability to lie to themselves as a gift.

If you don't agree with me. I'm sorry to say but you're likely lying to
yourself.

